# Aus Tag werde Nacht - aber wie ?



## tomproehl (6. April 2005)

Hallo erstmal,

ich bin ein Neuer und hab gleich eine Frage:
Welchen Weg muss man beschreiten, damit aus dem angehängten Foto statt
der etwas bewölkten Tagesstimmung eine Spät-Dämmerungs-Stimmung wird?

Habe schon diverses probiert und auch brav alle Tipps im Forum angewendet - 
leider nur mit sehr mässigem Erfolg.

Es soll nach dem "Abdunkeln" nachträglich noch ein glühendes Lichtbahnennetz
auf die Strassen der Stadt gelegt werden, aber das ist nicht das Problem.

Wer kann mir für die Nacht-Stimmung den ultimativen Hinweis geben?

Jetzt schon DANKE ²

Thomas


----------



## ShadowMan (6. April 2005)

Hi du!

Willst du denn nun eine Nachtszene oder eine Sonnenuntergangsszene. Ersteres ist auf jeden Fall mit sehr viel Handarbeit verbunden, da dort natürlich keine Lichter vorhanden sind. Hast du es denn mal mit der Gradationskurve versucht + neue Ebene mit Farbe im Ebenenmodus?

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## AKrebs70 (6. April 2005)

Hallo,
erst würde ichmit der Tonwertkorrektur das Bild etwas dunkler machen und als zweiten Schritt verwendest du Farbto/Sättigung. Färben ein Häckchen rein.
Farbton: 230-240
Sättigung: unter 20 bleiben
Sollte zu einem gutes ergebniss kommen.


----------



## tomproehl (6. April 2005)

Hi,

ihr seid offensichtlich nicht nur schnell, sondern auch noch gut 

Zu ShadowMan:  Danke. Es soll genau den Zeitpunkt treffen, an dem es max. dunkel 
ist, bevor der erste auf den Lichtschalter drückt oder die Strassenlaternen anspringen.
Nachträglich Fenster beleuchten ist wirklich eine Mordsarbeit.

Zu AKrebs70: Danke. Ich werde mal die Vorschläge umsetzen und sage Bescheid.

Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## ShadowMan (6. April 2005)

Alles klar!

Dann bleiben die trivialsten 3 Möglichkeiten. Ich würde auf jeden Fall alle ausprobieren um zu schauen, welche das bestmögliche Ergebnis schafft:

1. Gradationskurve
2. Histogramm
3. Sättigung herabsetzen (siehe AKrebs)

Lg,
Manuel


----------



## Duddle (6. April 2005)

Zusätzlich zu den schon genannten Dingen kannst du dir ja mal folgendes anschauen:

http://www.worth1000.com/tutorial.asp?sid=161089


Duddle


----------



## Leola13 (6. April 2005)

Hai,

bei DOCMA  gab es in Heft 1/2005 einen Workshop zum Thema. (Der link führt zur Abo-Seite, eine Exemplar kostenlos bei Bestellung des Probe Abos)

Kurzfassung : 
1.  Ebene duplizieren, Modus multiplizieren, Deckkraft 50%
2.  obere Ebene duplizieren, Modus linear nachbelichten, Sättigung auf null
3.  oberste Ebene (Graustufen) duplizieren, Negativ, Modus linear nachbelichten
4.  wiederum duplizieren, Modus multiplizieren, 
5.  Deckkraftreduzierung der Ebenen oder Thumbnail-Ebene doppelklicken, mit gedrückter ALT-Taste unter Farbbereich die Sichtbarkeit der dunkelenen Bereiche reduzieren
6.  evtl. den Himmel per Ebenenmaske auswählen und gesondert bearbeiten (dunkeles Blau, Multiplizieren)

Für Sterne :  Himmel duplizieren, schwarz füllen, duplizieren, weiß füllen, Modus Spenkeln, 1% Deckkraft, weisse und schwarze Ebene vereinigen)



Am Besten : Heft besorgen, da gibt es noch mehr Tipps.  ;-) 


Ciao Stefan


----------



## Nico (6. April 2005)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kurzfassung : ..............



Das ist zweifellos die beste Methode...


----------

